# Η Άρτεμις Αλεξιάδου και το βραβείο Λάιμπνιτς



## bernardina (Dec 21, 2013)

Την ανώτερη επιστημονική διάκριση της Γερμανίας, το βραβείο «Λάιμπνιτς», θα λάβει η Ελληνίδα καθηγήτρια γλωσσολογίας του πανεπιστημίου της Στουτγκάρδης Άρτεμις Αλεξιάδου στις 12 Μαρτίου 2014 στο Βερολίνο.
Η επιλογή των 11 ερευνητών που θα βραβευτούν, έγινε από επιτροπή του Γερμανικού Ιδρύματος Ερευνών ανάμεσα σε 129 υποψήφιους, από όλο το φάσμα των θετικών και των κοινωνικών – ανθρωπιστικών ερευνών.

Η είδηση από εδώ

Και εδώ μια συνέντευξή της, που θα μπορούσε να ήταν και καλύτερη.


----------



## Hellegennes (Dec 21, 2013)

Θα μπορούσε να είναι και στα αισιόδοξα μηνύματα. :)
Συγχαρητήρια για την καθηγήτρια.


----------

